# Επιπρόσθετα > Συσκευές Εικόνας-Ήχου >  >  ΠΡΟΕΝΙΣΧΥΤΗΣ ΓΙΑ ΠΙΚΑΠ ΜΕ ΛΥΧΝΙΕΣ

## p.gabr

ΕΠΕΙΔΗ υπαρχουν πολες αποριες για το θεμα ηθελα να ανοιξω ενα θεμα και να πω την γνωμη μου .
κατ αρχην να ξεκινησουμε λεγοντας οτι
η εξοδος σε ταση που βγαζει μια τυπικη δυναμικη κεφαλη πικαπ ειναι 4 mv-7 οι πιο δυνατες οπως λενε
τωρα εμεις ζηταμε απο εναν τετοιο προενισχυτη να μας ανεβασει την σταθμη αυτη στα 500mv εως και 1 βολτ δεν θα ηταν ασχημο
ειναι πραγματι πολυ δυσκολο να πετυχεις κατι καλο θελει πολλες γνωσεις πραγμα που ουτε εγω δεν εχω 
το κυκλωμα αυτο κατα την γνωμη μου πρεπει να περιεχει οπωσδηποτε και tone control κατι που κανει ακομα πιο δυσκολη την επιλογη του κυκλωματος πανω στο οποιο σκεφτεσαι να κινηθεις
Μια λυχνια σε συνδεση χαμηλου θορυβου δεν θα ειναι αρκετη και απο το 4 mv θα ανεβεις γυρω 100-150mv στο σημειο αυτο πρεπει για μενα να μπουν τα ρυθμιστικα τονου τα οποια βεβαια ειναι παθητικα ετσι λιοπον χρειαζομαστε αλλη μια λυχνια που η κατασκευη του βαγγελη ειναι μια κατασκευη αξια να την περιεργαστεις και λογω του ενισχυτου  κοινης καθοδου δινει πολα πλεονεκτηματα στην εξοδο
απο κει και περα το να χρησιμοποιηθει και ενα υβριδικο συστημα για τα tone δεν το βλεπω ασχημο
να εχουμε υποψη μας οτι το βινιλιο εχει πολλα πριμα κατι που θα μας ξινισει ασχημα χωρις περιορισμο των υψηλων
η χρηση τυπωμενης πλακετας στο σταδιο των tone control ειναι αποδεκτη για πολους λογους,
σχεδιο καποιο που να με καλλυπτει πληρως δεν εχω βρει 
εκτος βεβαιως των πολυπλοκων στερεοφωνικων που δεν μου αρεσουν για κατι ερασιτεχνικο
Να πω επισεις για την δυσκολια της αποφυγης βομβων καθως και για την παραμορφωση που θα πρεπει να εξετασθει πολυ σοβαρα
τελος σχεδια δεν παραθετω αλλα οποιος θελει μπορει να συζητησουμε οτι βρουμε
πριν μια βδομαδα ειχα δει εναν προενισχυτη με λυχνιες el 34 δυστιχως το εχασα το εδινε για 0.05% παραμορφωση  ,,,,ημαρτον οχι τοσο σπαταλη ρε φιλε....
Προς το παρον εγω δεν σκευτομαι να επιχειρησω μια τετοια κατασκευη 
ΓΙΑ ΤΟΥΣ ΕΝΔΙΑΦΕΡΟΜΕΝΟΥΣ ΑΣ  ΕΧΟΥΝ ΥΠΟΨΙΝ ΤΟΥΣ ΑΥΤΑ ΠΟΥ ΓΡΑΦΩ ΚΑΙ ΓΙΑ ΟΤΙ ΑΛΛΟ ΕΧΩ ΠΑΡΑΛΥΨΕΙ

----------


## KOKAR

το μεγαλύτερο πρόβλημα είναι ο θορυβος λόγω μεγάλης ενίσχυσης καθώς και η RIAA .

----------


## tomhel

Καλησπέρα παναγιωτη
Ωραιο το θεμα που ανοιξες αν και δεν το βλεπω να τύχει μεγαλης ανταπόκρισης μιας και που το βινύλιο εχει φύγει πια απο την ζωη μας.
Σου μιλαει κάποιος που ηταν και  ειναι λάτρης του βινύλιου με 2-tachnics mkii και πανω απο 3000 δισκους ( κάπου στοιβαγμένους στην αποθήκη ) 
Καποιο λαθος πρεπει να κανεις με την λαμπιτσα που λες el 34...
Δεν ειναι προενισχυτρια λαμπα αυτη  , ειναι πεντοδος ισχυος.
Επισεις ενας τέτοιος προενισχυτής δεν θα έπρεπε να εχει κανένα χρωματισμό με tone controls..αποψη μου..!!
Δεν συμπαθω τα tone controls σε προενισχυτες και τελικους , ιδιαίτερα σε κατασκευες με λυχνιες , νομιζω πως αλλοιωνουν τον ηχο , αλλα εν παση περιπτωση η κατασκευή ενος τετοιου προενισχυτή και εγω συμφωνώ οτι  ισως να ειναι αρκετα δυσκολη , ενεκα της μεγαλης ευαισθησίας και 'ροπης' προς παραμόρφωση..!!

----------


## KOKAR

μωρέ λογω ενίσχυσης θα ΜΑΖΕΥΕΙ οτι RF περνάει από τετράγωνο.....

----------


## p.gabr

λοιπον  tomhel το εχω δοκιμασει εκτος και αν εχουν χαλασει και οι δυο κεφαλες
τα πριμα ηταν υπερβολικα  το θεωρω αδυνατον χωρις tone
τωρα αυτο που εγραψα για τις ελ 34  ειναι αληθες  σε σπουδαιο σιτε αλλα δεν θυμαναι που  θα ψαξω
κωστα οχι αυτο δεν το δεχομαι δεν με φοβιζει
στον ενισχυτη με τις 6v6 ειχε ευαισθησια 7 mv kai den eixe problhma kanena θελει πολυ εμπιρεια ομως

----------


## Thanos10

Παναγιωτη καλο το θεμα για μενα δεν συμπαθω τα ρυθμιστικα και ειδικα σε ενισχυτες με λυχνιες αλλαζουν πολυ τον ηχο οχι προς το καλυτερο αλλα προς το χειροτερο.
Τα παθητικα ρυθμιστικα ειναι οτι χειροτερο υπαρχει ακομη και σε ενισχυτες με τρανζιστορ και ολοκληρωμενα η ποιο καλη περιπτωση ειναι τα ενεργα αλλα οχι σε λυχνιες δεν τα θελει οι ενισχυτες με λυχνιες εχουν ειδη σωστα τονισμενες τις υψηλες και τις μεσαιες συχνοτητες.
Για τον προενισχυτη για το πικ-απ ειναι μια δυσκολη κατασκευη θα πρεπει να βρεις λαμπα με χαμηλο θορυβο και υψηλη ενισχυση να την θωρακισεις σταθεροποιημενη ταση σωστο PCB και πολλα αλλα δεν ξερω αν αξιζει τον κοπο γιατι και οι δισκοι δεν θα ειναι και στην καλυτερη τους κατασταση και καταλαβαινεις τι θα γινεται.

----------


## ikaros1978

Απ τα πιο ψαγμενα θεματα!!!!
τα 4 mv να γινουν 500 και βαλε? ειναι μεγααααααλο βασανο! οσο γινεται βεβαια πιο απαραμορφωτα και με λιγοτερο θορυβο.
Αλλα προκαλει ενδιαφερον η ερευνα αυτου και τον προενισχυτη να μην αποκτησεις-κατασκευασεις στα χερια σου σιγουρα θα ειναι εποικοδομητικες οι οποιες πληροφοριες.
Συμφωνω με τους προλαλησαντες και κατα την ταπεινη μου αποψη τα πραγματα θα ειναι πολυ πιο ανωδυνα αν,οπως λεει και ο θανος, επιλεγει σωστη λαμπα και με πολυυυυυ προσεκτικη (θωρακισεις,καλωδια,κτλ) κατασκευη .
Επισης να συμπληρωσω οτι και για βινυλιο να μην το χρησιμοποιησει καποιος ειναι εξισου κερδοφορα η χρηση του σε μικροφωνο

----------


## p.gabr

θανον καμια αντηρηση το εχουμε αλωστε ξανα συζητησει αυτο το πραγμα
κοιτα αν θελεις σχεδια που εχουν εισοδο πικαπ ολα εχουν καποιο πυκνωτη ως προς γειωση για τα πριμα
δυστιχως εχω χασει ολλα μου τα αρχεια  που ειχα θα πρεπει να αρχισω να ψαχνω ξανα για να εχουμε σωστσ στοιχεια και ντοκουμεντα να μην μιλαμε στον αερα  .....αυτα για σημερα καληνυχτα

----------


## p.gabr

βαγγελη περιμενουμε και απο εσενα να μας δωσεις τα αποτελεσματα ελεγχου τα θελουμε

----------


## tomhel

Σε μια γρηγορη αναζητηση , επεσα σε ενα σχεδιο κιτ που το κοίταγα απο παλια ( για τις λυχνιες του τυπου jan ) αλλα και για το μικρο του κοστος , καπου 50 αυστραλιανα δολλαρια
Εδω το pdf 
http://diyaudioprojects.com/Tubes/64...structions.pdf

Δεν ξερω που και εαν πωλείτε ακομα , αλλα για 50 usd$ αξιζει καποιος που ψαχνει προενισχυτη riaa να το δοκιμάσει

----------


## KOKAR

> λοιπον  tomhel το εχω δοκιμασει εκτος και αν εχουν χαλασει και οι δυο κεφαλες
> *τα πριμα ηταν υπερβολικα  το θεωρω αδυνατον χωρις tone*
> τωρα αυτο που εγραψα για τις ελ 34  ειναι αληθες  σε σπουδαιο σιτε αλλα δεν θυμαναι που  θα ψαξω
> κωστα οχι αυτο δεν το δεχομαι δεν με φοβιζει
> στον ενισχυτη με τις 6v6 ειχε ευαισθησια 7 mv kai den eixe problhma kanena θελει πολυ εμπιρεια ομως



το πρόβλημα σου ηταν οτι προφανώς δεν είχες βάλει προεξίσωση κατά RIAA για αυτο άκουγες υπερβολικά πρίμα .

----------


## Thanos10

Θα σας πω μια ιστορια οταν μουν  στο γυμνασιο εφιαξα εναν προενισχυτη για κασετοφωνο απευθειας απο την κεφαλη με μια λαμπιτσα μικρουλα ουτε που την θυμαμαι ηταν απο καποιο τιουνερ τηλεορασης επεζε καλα για την τοτε εποχη αν μου πειτε για περισσοτερα δεν θυμαμαι τιποτα.

----------


## NUKE

Ειστε τοσο σιγουροι οτι το πικαπ βγαζει μονο τοσα λιγα mV? Το λεω επειδη τον συνδεσα σε εναν ενισχυτη που λεει εισοδος 760mV και μπορω να ακουω τα τραγουδια... Παρολα αυτα, αν ομως βαλεις προενισχυτη τρανζιστορικο τελικα δεν εχει νοημα να εχεις ενισχυτη με λυχνια. Ετσι δεν ειναι?

----------


## aris285

Χαρη μηπως το πικαπ σου εχει προενυσχηση και δεν το ξερεις?

Γεια ρηξτε μια ματια εδω http://diyaudioprojects.com/Schemati...-Schematic.htm
ισως να θελει και καμια πινελια ακομα.

----------


## p.gabr

καλημερα
ωραια λοιπον τα σχεδια εχουν αρχισει να πεφτουν
τιποτα δεν πρεπει να αποκλειουμε να συγκεντρωσουμε οτι μπορουμε και θα ηταν ωραιο να βρουμε κατι να συμφωνισουμε και να το φτειξουμε ωστε να προτεινουμε σε ολους αυτους που εχουν ακομα πικαπ
tomhel αξιολογο αυτο  που εδειξες ασ το εχουμε στα σημειωτεα 
επισεις εχει ενα τροπο για τον ελεγχο λυχνιας κατι που ενδιαφερει εναν φιλο
χαρη μπορει η κεφαλη του  πικαπ σου να ηταν κρυσταλικη αυτη βγαζει μεχρι και 500 μιλιβολτ νομιζω ,δεν το ψαχνω ασ με διορθωσει καποιος αν κανω λαθος -αλλα ειναι περιορισμενης αποδοσης -χαμηλης ποιοτητας-
καθως και του αρη Ττο σχεδιο που θα το συζητησουμε
σαφως περιμενουμε και την παρεμβαση και του ΤΡΕΛΟΥ ΕΠΙΣΤΗΜΟΝΑ 
για το RIAA θα αναφερθουμε

----------


## KOKAR

Τρια διαφορετικά κυκλώματα προενυσχυσης κατά RIAA



πηγη : 

http://users.otenet.gr/~ athsam/tube...eamplifier.htm

----------


## p.gabr

ναι κωστα  ωραιο εμεις ζηταμε κατα την γνωμη μου γυρω στα 50 db ενισχυση
δεν γνωριζω ακριβως για το RIAA πως και τι κοβει 
το κυκλωμα 2και τρια εχει και αναδραση ομως δεν δινει  τι gain μπορει να εχει  
θα δουμε......
ας του βαλουμε ενα αστερακι :Drool:

----------


## aris285

Αυτα τα 3 νομιζω οτι ειναι απο ελεκτορ.

----------


## KOKAR

RIAA equalization is a form of preemphasis on recording, and deemphasis on playback. A record is cut with the low frequencies reduced and the high frequencies boosted, and on playback the opposite occurs.

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/RIAA_equalization

http://www.hagtech.com/equalization.html

----------


## p.gabr

εεε οχι και  +/_ 20 db τι db ειναι αυτα αρμενικα??
πολλα μας τα λεει νομιζω εδω παλευουμε για τα +/_ 3 και μας λεει 20

----------


## Thanos10

Το καλυτερο απο τα κυκλωματα που ανεβασε ο Κωστας ειναι το Νο2 λογο της ενεργητικης αποεμφασης θα πρεπει πυκνωτες και αντιστασεις να ειναι ακριβειας οσο και η λαμπα χαμηλου θορυβου.

----------


## KOKAR

> εεε οχι και  +/_ 20 db τι db ειναι αυτα αρμενικα??
> πολλα μας τα λεει νομιζω εδω παλευουμε για τα +/_ 3 και μας λεει 20



αυτό που λες είναι μετά το equalization.....

----------


## p.gabr

μαλιστα ευχαριστω κωστα 
με το θεμα αυτο δεν εχω ασχολιθει πολυ και τωρα το ψαχνω και εγω
 θανο ναι το νο2 και 3 φαινονται ενδιαφεροντα και σιγουρα θα ηταν κουτο να επισημανουμε καποια παρατηρηση
βρηκα και κατι αλλο απο τον κο akido που σιγουρα αξιζει να δουμε  http://www.tubecad.com/2007/09/blog0118.htm

----------


## thelegr

Να κανω κι εγω μια ερωτηση με την σειρα μου... Τι ακριβως ειναι το RIAA και που χρησιμευει;

----------


## tomhel

RIAA - 
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/RIAA_equalization

----------


## KOKAR

οι κεφαλές χωρίζονται στις κεφάλες moving coil (MC) ,και στις κεφαλές moving magnet (MM)
Οι MM κεφαλές έχουν συνήθως στα 4-5mV έξοδο ενω οι MC απο 0.4-2.5mV 

π.χ
*Shelter 201 Moving Magnet Cartridge* Specifications:

# Output Voltage: 4.0mV (at 1kHz, 5cm/sec.)
# Channel Balance: within 1dB at 1kHz
# Stylus Tip: 0.3x0.7mil Elliptical
# Weight: 6.2g
# Tracking Force Range: 1.5-2.0g
# Recommended Load Impedance: 50kohm

http://www.needledoctor.com/Shelter-...gnet-Cartridge


*Denon DL-301 MKII Specifications*

•Output: 0.4mV

•Output impedance: 33ohms

•Stylus: special elliptical tip

•Frequency range: 20Hz-60kHz

•Tracking force: 1.2-1.6g

•Compliance: 13x 10-6cm/dyne 

http://forum.audiogon.com/cgi-bin/fr...nlg&1277912301

----------


## p.gabr

ΚΑΙ Η ΠΙΟ ΕΠΑΝΑΣΤΑΤΙΚΗ ΒΕΛΟΝΑ
http://www.avsite.gr/vb/showthread.p...CA%FC%F3%EC%EF!!!

----------


## KOKAR

που όμως ΧΡΕΙΑΖΕΤΑΙ και τον "ΕΙΔΙΚΟ" προενισχυτή για να παίξει ......

copy & paste απο το link
"Μόνο μειονέκτημα ότι η κεφαλή απαιτεί τον δικό της προενισχυτή ο οποίος  λειτουργεί με μπαταρίες και θα κυκλοφορήσει σε πολλές εκδόσεις. 
Η έξοδος  του προενισχυτή μμπορεί να είναι σταθερή ή μεταβαλλόμενη ανάλογα με τις  απαιτήσεις του πελάτη. "

"H ισοστάθμισγ RIAA προφανώς υλοποιείται μέσα στο κύκλωμα της κεφαλής σε  συνεργασία με τον ειδικό προενισχυτή της ίδιας εταιρείας. 
 Ο  προενισχυτής αυτός προφανώς στέλνει στην κεφαλή και μία DC τάση (phantom  power)."

----------


## Neuraxia

Το πρώτο σχηματικό  είναι του Κινεζούλη Yaquin MS-12B, το δεύτερο απο ένα Φινλανδικό site  (που δουλεύει πολύ λυχνίες απο τηλεοράσεις αν και  δεν νομίζω να είναι και οι πιο κατάλληλες  :Confused1:  ) και τα άλλα δυο ένα Shure του 60.
Αναμένω σχόλια των ειδικών να δούμε τι αξίζει να φτιάξουμε .

Ξέχασα το πιο βασικό !! 
Phono preamp  του Fred Nachbaur.

----------


## Thanos10

Δεν μπορεις να ξερεις ποσο κοντα ειναι τα κυκλωματα στην καμπυλη RIAA δεν ξερω αν υπαρχουν περισσοτερα για αυτες τις κατασκευες.

----------


## KOKAR

θα πρέπει να αποφασίσετε τι είδους κεφαλή έχει το pick-up σας, *Moving Magnet*  (ΜΜ) η *Moving Coil* (ΜC).
για ΜΜ solid stage *click εδω* , για ΜΜ with Tube *click εδω* , για ΜC with Tube *click εδω* .....

----------


## p.gabr

πανο ευχαριστουμε για την συμετοχη σου
να πω οτι ξεκινωντας αυτο το θεμα ουτε και εγω ηξερα  που θα παει
ειχα αλλα πραγματα στο μυαλο μου 
εφοσον ομως το θεμα κινειται προς  την επιλογη RIAA την οποια μονον ακουστα την ειχα ας προσπαθησουμε να την καταλαβουμε
τα σχεδια που μας δινεις το πρωτο το θεωρω αξιολογο απο πλευρας μιλω μονον σαν προενισχυτη πως θα συμπεριφερθουν τα φιλτρα δεν μπορω εγω να το κρινω
το δευτερο το αποριπτω για τον λογο οτι θα σου μεινουν οι pcf 802 an δεν σου αρεσει ενω me ecc 83 θα δοκιμασεις κατι αλλο 
το τριτο μου φαινεται λιγο και το τεταρτο εχει ορισμενεςδυσκολιες
και οτι λεει και ο κωστα τα ματια σας στην κεφαλη
αυτα προς το παρον καλο θα ηταν να εχουμε  και αλλες συμετοχες και αλλες γνωμες

----------


## KOKAR

στο παρακάτω link και συγκεκριμένα στην σελίδα 6 αναφέρετε το γιατί υπάρχει η καμπύλη RIAA 

http://www.avmentor.gr/downloads/amplifiers.pdf

----------


## NUKE

Λοιπον εμενα η κεφαλη ειναι technics p34 που με λιγο ψαξιμο μεταφραζεται μαλλον σε Technica AT101EP που βρισκω τα εξη: 

*Frequency Response:* 20 - 22,000 Hz*Channel Seperation:* 25 dB at 1 kHz*Vertical Tracking Force:* 1.0 - 1.5 grams*Recommended Load Impedance:* 47,000 ohms*Output:* 4 mV*Stylus Shape:* Elliptical*Mount:* Universal*Replacement Stylus:* ATN101EP
και ειναι moving magnet απο οτι καταλαβα...

Ψηνω συτνομα να δοκιμασω κανα κυκλωμα...θα δειξει...

----------


## Costis Ni

> Καλησπέρα παναγιωτη
> Ωραιο το θεμα που ανοιξες αν και δεν το βλεπω να τύχει μεγαλης ανταπόκρισης μιας και που το βινύλιο εχει φύγει πια απο την ζωη μας.
> Σου μιλαει κάποιος που ηταν και  ειναι λάτρης του βινύλιου με 2-tachnics mkii και πανω απο 3000 δισκους ( κάπου στοιβαγμένους στην αποθήκη ) 
> Καποιο λαθος πρεπει να κανεις με την λαμπιτσα που λες el 34...
> Δεν ειναι προενισχυτρια λαμπα αυτη  , ειναι πεντοδος ισχυος.
> Επισεις ενας τέτοιος προενισχυτής δεν θα έπρεπε να εχει κανένα χρωματισμό με tone controls..αποψη μου..!!
> Δεν συμπαθω τα tone controls σε προενισχυτες και τελικους , ιδιαίτερα σε κατασκευες με λυχνιες , νομιζω πως αλλοιωνουν τον ηχο , αλλα εν παση περιπτωση η κατασκευή ενος τετοιου προενισχυτή και εγω συμφωνώ οτι  ισως να ειναι αρκετα δυσκολη , ενεκα της μεγαλης ευαισθησίας και 'ροπης' προς παραμόρφωση..!!




εεε όχι κι έχει φύγει απ τη ζωή μας! μόλις τώρα πήρα καινούργια κεφαλή

http://www.lpgear.com/product/NAGAOKAMP110.html

Ο προενισχυτής είναι δύσκολο θέμα πάντως, ένα βράδυ πριν κάτι χρόνια έκατσα κι έφτιαξα αυτό πρόχειρα

http://diyaudioprojects.com/Schemati...-Schematic.htm

Βασικά το έκανα στον αέρα. Ακουγοταν σα τζουκ-μποξ. Αυτο που θέλω να πώ είναι οτι υπάρεχουν αξιόλογα σημερινά σχέδια, αλλά θέλει παρα πολυ προσοχη στην κατασκευή, γιατί είναι πάρα πολυ ευαίσθητα στο θόρυβο.

----------


## Costis Ni

> Καλησπέρα παναγιωτη
> Ωραιο το θεμα που ανοιξες αν και δεν το βλεπω να τύχει μεγαλης ανταπόκρισης μιας και που το βινύλιο εχει φύγει πια απο την ζωη μας.
> Σου μιλαει κάποιος που ηταν και  ειναι λάτρης του βινύλιου με 2-tachnics mkii και πανω απο 3000 δισκους ( κάπου στοιβαγμένους στην αποθήκη ) 
> Καποιο λαθος πρεπει να κανεις με την λαμπιτσα που λες el 34...
> Δεν ειναι προενισχυτρια λαμπα αυτη  , ειναι πεντοδος ισχυος.
> Επισεις ενας τέτοιος προενισχυτής δεν θα έπρεπε να εχει κανένα χρωματισμό με tone controls..αποψη μου..!!
> Δεν συμπαθω τα tone controls σε προενισχυτες και τελικους , ιδιαίτερα σε κατασκευες με λυχνιες , νομιζω πως αλλοιωνουν τον ηχο , αλλα εν παση περιπτωση η κατασκευή ενος τετοιου προενισχυτή και εγω συμφωνώ οτι  ισως να ειναι αρκετα δυσκολη , ενεκα της μεγαλης ευαισθησίας και 'ροπης' προς παραμόρφωση..!!




εεε όχι κι έχει φύγει απ τη ζωή μας! μόλις τώρα πήρα καινούργια κεφαλή

http://www.lpgear.com/product/NAGAOKAMP110.html

Ο προενισχυτής είναι δύσκολο θέμα πάντως, ένα βράδυ πριν κάτι χρόνια έκατσα κι έφτιαξα αυτό πρόχειρα (το βρήκα στο RCA tube manual του μπαμπά μου)

http://diyaudioprojects.com/Schemati...-Schematic.htm

Βασικά το έκανα στον αέρα. Ακουγοταν σα τζουκ-μποξ. Αυτο που θέλω να πώ είναι οτι υπάρεχουν αξιόλογα σημερινά σχέδια, αλλά θέλει παρα πολυ προσοχη στην κατασκευή, γιατί είναι πάρα πολυ ευαίσθητα στο θόρυβο.

----------


## KOKAR

και με μια φορά να μας το έλεγες θα το καταλαβαίναμε οτι πήρες καινούργια κεφαλή βρε !!!

----------


## p.gabr

ενας προενισχυτης απο το _site_ http://www.drtube.com/audioamp.htm _---Conrad Johnson  pre amplifier --
αυτος κατα την γνωμη μου καλλυπτει ολες τις απαιτησεις που θεσαμε και ειναι εγκυρος ο κατασκευαστης
οι δυσκολιες που βλεπω εγω ειναι στην ευρεση αντιστασεων ακριβειας
οι λυχνιες ειναι ecc 81-  και για το τροφοδοτικο υπαρχουν στοιχεια στην λιστα των παρα κατω ενισχυτων 
νομιζω οτι ειναι αξιο να το δοκιμασει οποιος ενδιαφερεται εγω θα το δοκιμασω μετα το καλοκαιρι για περιεργεια και εμπειρια
υπαρχουν και αλλες πληροφοριες στο_  _site__ τους
_

----------


## aris285

Καλο ειναι και αυτο για ΡΗΟΝΟ χρειαζεται μονο το μισο κυκλωμα
Αν και μιαζει με το 3ο απο τα 3 κυκλωματα που εβαλε ο Κωστας.

----------


## Thanos10

Αν θελει καποιος να φιαξει καποιον προενισχυτη με λυχνιες καλο ειναι το δικτυωμα διορθωσης τις RIAA να μην ειναι παθητικο οπως το κυκλωμα που βρηκε ο Παναγιωτης
αυτα τα κυκλωματα ξεφευγουν πολυ απο την καμπυλη τις RIAA και προκαλουν περισσοτερη παραμορφωση.

----------


## p.gabr

Θανο δεν ειναι οπως τα λες Ισως δεν το προσεξες καλα
το κυκλωμα του ποστ 38 εχει και παθητικο για τις υψηλές συχνότητες         και της ενεργητικο στις χαμηλές συχνότητες.
οπως και το κυκλωμα 3 του  ποστ 16 του κωστα
Aρη μονον μια λυχνια δεν ειναι αρκετη το πολυ να εχουμε 30 db το θεμα ειναι για 50

----------


## ikaros1978

pre amp.jpg

χαζευα Παναγιωτη και παλι εναν απο τους ενισχυτες σου σημερα (για οσους δεν θυμουνται :http://www.hlektronika.gr/forum/show...light=6v6+em80  )
και προσεξα την ευαισθησια εισοδου.Αυτο το σταδιακι δεν μας κανει?

----------


## p.gabr

συγνωμη λογω βιασυνης να διορθωσω λιγο το προηγουμενο ποστ που αναφερω<<το κυκλωμα του ποστ 38 εχει και παθητικο για τις υψηλές συχνότητες         και της ενεργητικο στις χαμηλές συχνότητες.>>>
εγω δεν βλεπω κανενος ειδους παθητικο φιλτρο στο σχεδιο του ποστ 38
βαγγελη ναι σε αυτον εχω δοκιμασει ακουγεται σαν τενεκες  παραα -παρα πολλα πριμα. αλλα ειχα κανει και ενα λαθος δεν ειχα τερματισει την εισοδο με 47κ ισως να μην φορτωνε καλα η κεφαλη
αυτος ο προενισχυτης με 7 mv εισοδο εχει 100 mv εξοδο
ο προενισχυτης  ειναι  απολυτως γραμμικος και ελεγμενος   τα tone control στο επομενο σταδιο  διορθωναν λιγο την κατασταση αλλα παλι ηταν κακο το  αποτελεσμα
γιαυτο ανοιξα αυτο το θεμα για να καταληξουμε καπου 
δυο τρια σχεδια εχω επισυμανει θα δουμε αν υπαρξει συναιχεια και καποιον θα κατασκευασω και θα δοσω ολα τα αποτελεσματα

----------


## Thanos10

Παναγιωτη δικιο εχεις τωρα το ειδα.

----------


## p.gabr

ΘΑΝΟ και εσυ δικιο ειχες για τα ρυθμιστικα tone
ομως το θεμα RIAA μονο ακουστα το ειχα 
με το προκειμενο θεμα και τις υποδειξεις ολων εμαθα και διαβασα για αυτο το παγμα
πραγματικα εκει πρεπει να ειναι η λυση και αξιζει να το ψαξουμε 
παντως διαθεση  καλη να υπαρχει- συμετοχη γνωσεων- και θα βρουμε την λυση

----------


## p.gabr

> Καλησπέρα παναγιωτη
> Ωραιο το θεμα που ανοιξες αν και δεν το βλεπω να τύχει μεγαλης ανταπόκρισης μιας και που το βινύλιο εχει φύγει πια απο την ζωη μας.
> Σου μιλαει κάποιος που ηταν και  ειναι λάτρης του βινύλιου με 2-tachnics mkii και πανω απο 3000 δισκους ( κάπου στοιβαγμένους στην αποθήκη ) 
> Καποιο λαθος πρεπει να κανεις με την λαμπιτσα που λες el 34...
> Δεν ειναι προενισχυτρια λαμπα αυτη  , ειναι πεντοδος ισχυος.



Να συναιχισω λιγο το θεμα  ΠΟΛΥ ΣΩΣΤΑ TOMHEL AΛΛΑ ΤΙΠΟΤΑ ΔΕΝ ΑΠΟΚΛΕΙΕΤΑΙ ΣΤΑ ΗΛΕΚΤΡΟΝΙΚΑ ΚΑΙ ΣΤΗΝ ΕΜΠΝΕΥΣΗ   και να δειξω τον
..................πιο σπαταλο προενισχυτη................http://www.pmillett.com/lowmu_preamp.htm
εδω βλεπουμε οτι χρησιμοποιει ελ 34 για προενισχυτρια
τον λογο ο κατασκευαστης που ειναι και πολυ αναλυτικος τον αναφερει
περιληψη(χαμαλα ζ χαμηλος θορυβος-λιγοτερος επιρεασμος απο ενδοχωριτικοτητες-πολυ μικρη παραμορφωση) αξιζει να το διαβασουμε
επισεις στην home page http://www.pmillett.com/index.html θα βρουμε πολλες αλλες διαφορες και περιεργες κατασκευες
οπως και θεωρω καταπλικτικο τον τροπο κατασκευης  που ολοι οι νεωτεροι θα πρεπει να τον προσεξουν

----------


## KOKAR

ενα ωραίο θέμα με ενα προενισχυτής RIAA υπάρχει στο κατασκευές audio του Elektor, *82 Προενισχυτής RIAA με λυχνίες* σελίδα 51

*Τεχνικά χαρακτηριστικά* 
Σταθεροποιημένη τάση λειτουργίας 330 V 
Ονομαστική τάση εξόδου σε 100 ΚΩ 200 mV 
Σύνθετη αντίσταση εξόδου στα 20 Hz 2 ΚΩ στον 1 kHz 150 Ω στους 20 kHz 25 Ω 
Κατανάλωση ρεύματος περίπου 20 mA
*Κινητού μαγνήτη (MM) (σύνθετη αντίσταση πηγής 750 Ω)* 
THD+N BW = 80 kHz, 1 kHz <0.06% THD+N A-weighted <0.014% 
Λόγος σήματος προς θόρυβο (S/N) 22 Hz - 22 kHz >65 dB 
Λόγος σήματος προς θόρυβο (S/N) A-weighted >76 dB 
Ενίσχυση 1 kHz, Uin = 3.5 mV 35 db
*Κινητού πηνίου (MC) (σύνθετη αντίσταση πηγής 25 Ω, με το μετασχηματιστή εισόδου R-110)* 
THD+N BW = 80 kHz, 1 kHz <0.07% THD+N A-weighted <0.018% 
Λόγος σήματος προς θόρυβο (S/N) 22 Hz - 22 kHz >63 dB 
Λόγος σήματος προς θόρυβο (S/N) A-weighted >74 dB 
Ενίσχυση kHz, Uin = 3.5 mV 55 db

θα προσπαθήσω να απομονώσω και να ανεβάσω όλο το άρθρο..

----------


## p.gabr

για κανε μια προσπαθεια κωστα να δουμε
αυτο εδω δεν το καταλαβαινω πολυ κατι δεν μου αρεσει  
(((((Ονομαστική τάση εξόδου σε 100 ΚΩ 200 mV 
Σύνθετη αντίσταση εξόδου στα 20 Hz 2 ΚΩ στον 1 kHz 150 Ω στους 20 kHz 25 Ω ))))))
υπαρχει και αυτο απο elektor στα download απο τον δημητρη με ολοκληρωμενα http://www.hlektronika.gr/forum/down...do=file&id=170

----------


## KOKAR

> για κανε μια προσπαθεια κωστα να δουμε
> αυτο εδω δεν το καταλαβαινω πολυ κατι δεν μου αρεσει  
> (((((*Ονομαστική τάση εξόδου σε 100 ΚΩ 200 mV* ---> 
> Σύνθετη αντίσταση εξόδου στα 20 Hz 2 ΚΩ στον 1 kHz 150 Ω στους 20 kHz 25 Ω ))))))
> υπαρχει και αυτο απο elektor στα download απο τον δημητρη με ολοκληρωμενα http://www.hlektronika.gr/forum/down...do=file&id=170



είναι η έξοδος του προενισχυτή.

----------


## p.gabr

Δεν ενοουσα την εξοδο αλλα την διαφορα του ζ στις συχνοτητες
http://www.diyaudio.com/forums/tubes...amp.html,,αυτο πρεπει να ειναι κωστα του ελεκτορ
Δεν με πολενθουσιαζει Βασικα θα προτιμουσα εξοδο απο καθοδο
Να ρωτησω και κατι αλλο
Αντιστασεις ακριβειας μπορουμε να βρουμε η θα βαλουμε καμια δεκαρια να την φερουμε

----------


## KOKAR

το απόγευμα θα ανεβάσω ολο το άρθρο , αυτό που πάντα μου άρεσε στις κατασκευές του Ελεκτορ 
είναι οτι ειχε εκτενή ανάλυση καθώς και θεωρία για την κατασκευή !

οσο για τις αντιστάσεις ακριβείας δεν ειναι δύσκολο να βρεθούν εν ετη 2011

----------


## KOKAR

τα παρακάτω link ειναι το αρχείο απο το άρθρο που σας είπα



http://www.sendspace.com/file/x675jk

----------


## p.gabr

Πολλες φορες δεν μπορω να εκφραστω σωστα Ενοουσα αντιστασεις ακριβειας εκτος τυποποιημενης τιμης πχ 82.5 κ
<<<<<<<αυτό που πάντα μου άρεσε στις κατασκευές του Ελεκτορ είναι οτι ειχε εκτενή ανάλυση καθώς και θεωρία για την κατασκευή !>>>>>>>> ΕΙΝΑΙ ΑΛΗΘΕΙΑ ΞΕΣΤΡΑΒΩΘΗΚΑΜΕ 
ΕΥΧΑΡΙΣΤΩ ΟΛΟΥΣ ΓΙΑ ΤΗΝ ΣΥΜΕΤΟΧΗ ΣΕ ΑΥΤΟ  ΤΟ ΘΕΜΑ ΝΟΜΙΖΩ ΟΤΙ ΣΥΓΚΕΝΤΩΘΗΚΑΝ ΑΡΚΕΤΕΣ ΠΛΗΡΟΦΟΡΙΕΣ
ΠΟΥ ΟΣΟΙ ΠΑΡΑΚΟΛΟΥΘΗΣΑΝ ΝΑ ΚΑΤΑΛΑΒΑΝ ΚΑΙ ΝΑ ΚΑΤΑΝΟΗΣΑΝ  ΤΟ ΘΕΜΑ RIAA
Eγω θα φτειαξω καποιον ισως του ποστ ... 38...για να δω αυτες τις χαρακτηριστικες
ολες τις δοκιμες που θα κανω και τα αποτελεσματα θα τα  δημοσιοποιησω στο παρων θεμα
ευχαριστω ιδιαιτερως τον ΚΟΚΑΡ

----------


## KOKAR

υπάρχει η σειρά E96 με     1% ακρίβεια και 
η σειρά E192 με 0.5, 0.25, 0.1% 



more info ---> http://www.logwell.com/tech/componen...or_values.html

----------


## p.gabr

αποφασισα επιτελους να ασχοληθω με αυτο το θεμα
αρχισα τις πρωτες δοκιμες και ειπα να αναφερω τα πρωτα αποτελεσματα που ειχα
 δεν εχω χρησιμοποιησει τις τασεις του κατασκευαστη αντι για 270βολτattachment.gif περιπου  ειμαι στα 330 

Στο τροφοδοτικα του κατασκευαστη  υπαρχει σφαλμα Εγω θα φτειαξω ενα αλλο για δοκιμες με ρυθμιζομενη ταση με το irf 840
τα πρωτα αποτελεσματα ειναι μακραν απο μια τυπικη καμπυλη riaa και χρειαζεται πολλες δοκιμες 
βεβαιως και η διαφορετικα τροφοδοσια αλλαζει τα δεδομενα
το σχεδιο που ακολουθησα ηταν μονο το πρωτο σκελος με λυχνια ecc83 δοκιμασα και ecc81 η οποια σταθηκε αξιοπρεπως υπολοιπομενη κατα 2 περιπου db
η τυπικη ενισχυση στους 1000 hz ειναι περι τα 33 db
ΕΤΣΙ ΕΧΩ ΤΙς ΠΡΩΤΕΣ ΜΕΤΡΗΣΕΙΣ
σε 12κω αντισταση εξοδου (μεγιστη ισχυς¨¨ 'προσαρμογη  ζ΄΄)

ΜΕ 56 mv εισοδο --      40-80 ΗΖ  -----           +10db  ---    ταση εξοδου     11,5 βολτ            ------                  10     μιλιβαττ
ΜΕ 56 mv εισοδο     --  500   hz    ------           +4.5db ---    ταση εξοδου      4,5  βολτ         ------- ισχυς           2.1     μιλιβαττ
ΜΕ 56 mv εισοδο     --  1000   hz    ------          0  db ---     ταση εξοδου       3    βολτ       -------   ισχυς            1      μιλιβαττ
ΜΕ 56 mv εισοδο     --  2.100   hz    ------         -4  db ---    ταση  εξοδου      1.9    βολτ      -------   ισχυς            0.4    μιλιβαττ
ΜΕ 56 mv εισοδο     --  10.000   hz    ------      -17 db ---    ταση  εξοδου      0.42    βολτ    -------   ισχυς            μη   μετρησιμη
ΜΕ 56 mv εισοδο     --  13.500   hz    ------      -20 db ---    ταση  εξοδου      0.3    βολτ    -------     ισχυς            μη   μετρησιμη
ΜΕ 56 mv εισοδο     --  20.000   hz    ------      -23 db ---    ταση  εξοδου      0.2    βολτ    -------     ισχυς            μη   μετρησιμη

ετσι σκιαγρφισα την καμπυλη riaariaa_curve.jpg η οποια ειναι εμφανες οτι της λειπουν μπασα
το παλμογραφημαι ηταν  τελοιο αλλα δεν μπορουμε να μιλαμε αυτην την στιγμη  για αλλες μετρησεις οπως παραμορφωση η θορυβο
προς το παρον διορθωνουμε τις τασεις αλλαζουμε πλανακαι σχεδια  γιατι ο πρωτος στοχος ειναι η σωστη καπυλη
IMAG0043.jpg IMAG0044.jpg θα επανελθω με νεωτερα

----------


## ikaros1978

πολυ χρησιμα συμπερασματα και φυσικα αναμενουμε και τα περαιτερω  :Wink:

----------


## p.gabr

Καπου θα καταληξω βαγγελη θελει ΟΜΩΣ πολυ δουλεια να βγει σωστο
Θα δοκιμασω αυριο ισως αυτο το τροφοδοτικο .πρεπει να βγει καλο και ισως προτεινομενο για τετειες κατασκευες 
 ΔΥΟ εβρουλακια εχει το IRF 840p6dj8_ps1.gif

----------


## ikaros1978

καλα επικοινωνουμε και τηλεπαθητικα τωρα??? αυτο ακριβως σκεφτομουνα αυτες τις μερες!!!!τροφοδοτικο με την χρηση του μοσφετ αυτου!!!
και σκεφτομουνα και μεταξυ gate και γης και μια ζενερουλα! τι λες?

----------


## p.gabr

TO ΜΕΙΟΝΕΚΤΗΜΑ αυτου του τροφοδοτικου ειναι οτι η ταση εξοδου εξαρταται αμεσα απο την ταση εισοδου 'αυτο φαινεται και απο τον τυπο υπολογισμου της τασεως εξοδου
Ομως δουλευει πολυ καλα για σκοπους εξομαλυνσης και ρυθμισης
Συναιχιζοντας τις δοκιμες να δοσω νεα στοιχεια
Παιζοντας λοιπον με τα στοιχεια του κυκλωματος κατεληξα σε ενα πολυ καλο αποτελεσμα

..................................RI.jpg..................................................  ...
  Για τις μετρησεις εβαλα 37 μιλιβολτ εισοδο και τερματιστηκε σε 47 κωμ ωστε να εχω εξοδο 3βολτ στους 1κηζ πραγμα που θα με βοηθαγε στον υπολογισμο των db γιατι μου λειπει ενα κανονικο ντεσιμπελομετρο
  Η αφαιρεση του πυκνωτη ηταν συμαντικη C6 γιατι μου εκοβε πολυ τις υψηλες προφανως ειναι λαθος η τιμη και πρεπει να χρειαζεται γυρω στα 1000p
η αντισταση 1 ΜΩεγινε 4,7Μ και ανεβηκε η συνολικη απολαβη και αυτο εδωσε περισοτερο GAIN στις χαμηλες καθως και η αλλαγη σε 3500 του riaa filter
  Δοκιμες εγιναν και με ecc81 οπου υπαρχει Eλλειψη στις χαμηλες κατα 3db αλλα και  με ecc 82 οπου δεν ταιριαζει τιποτα απολυτως

  Τα αποτελεσματα ειναι αυτα
....................................RIIA.jpg.................................................
Αρκετα προσεγκιστικα μπορω να πω η μεγαλυτερη αποκλιση ειναι  στις υψηλες οπου φτανω στα -20db στους 18.5 khz αντι για τους 20κ
....................................18-10-2011 11-05-49 μμ.png................................................
  Να σημειωσω σε αυτο το σημειο οτι οι καλοι riaa προενισχυτες δινουν αποκλιση απο την καμπυλη 0.8db
  Τελος κατεβασα την εισοδο στα 3.7μιλι βολτ και ειχα ακριβως τα αναλογα αποτελεσματα 
δηλ 300μιλιβολτ στους 1000ηζ  πραγμα πολυ ενθαρυντικο 
    Η ενισχυση στους 1000 ειναι 38 περιπου db πραγμα που τον κανει θεμιτο για ενισχυτες που χρειαζονται 200μιλι βολτ εισοδο
  Βεβαια η προσθηκη ενος ακομα σταδιου( buffer)θα ηταν πολυ καλο γιατι με διαφορετικα φορτια εχει και διαφορετικη συμπεριφορα 


Αυτα επεται συναιχεια με αλλο κυκλωμα,,,,,,,,,,,,,,

----------


## Costis Ni

Παναγιώτη είσαι ημίθεος. Μόνο αυτό.

----------


## p.gabr

Ευχαριστω κωστα 
Εχω ακομα μια εξελιξη υπολοιπομαι τωρα μονο κατα 1 db απο τους 20ηζ .
Δοκιμασα και κατι αλλα οπως με 100κωμ φορτιο - χωριτικο-κατα 1000πικο και ολα δειξαν καλα πολυ ελαχιστη αποκλιση απο τις καμπυλες
Θα το βαστηξω λιγες μερες ακομα να δω τι αλλο θα σκεφτω και μαλλον ΛΕΩΩΩ δεν ξερω αν πρεπει ??? να το βγαλω ως εχει εστω και δοκιμαστικο στις παρουσιασεις κατασκευων 
Γιατι δεν εχει γινει αλλη τετοια κατασκευη απο οτι βλεπω .
Ειναι σωστο αυτο;;;;;; το σκεφτομαι
Βεβαια θα υπαρχουν ολες οι οδηγιες και τα αποτελεσματα 
και  θα κοιταξω αλλο ενα RIAA  με δυο σταδια

----------


## spirakos

Φυσικα και ειναι σωστο να ανεβασεις και να εξηγησεις οσα εχεις κανει. Αν δε το κανεις δε θα μαθουμε ποτε τι σκαρωνεις εκει μεσα
Να παρακολουθησουμε τη πορεια και τη λογικη βελτιωσης να μαθουμε και μεις 5 πραγματα πανω στο θεμα

----------


## p.gabr

Μαλλον σπυρο αυτο σκεφτηκα και εγω
Θελω ομως πρωτα να ειμαι 100 τοις 100 σιγουρος για αυτο που θα δειξω να το δοκιμασω σε ολες τις συνθηκες με ολες τις μετρησεις
Και βεβαια να ειναι απλο .οσο πιο απλο γινεται για να μπορει και να μην χρειαζεται αντιστασεις δυσκολες και πυκνωτες ειδικους 
  Ο καθενας μεσα σε μια ωρα να το στησει τουλαχιστον σαν δοκιμη

----------


## ΘΥΜΙΟΣ

Ενας τετοιος προενισχυτης εχει δημοσιευθει στο ελεκτορ και υλοποιειται με την λυχνια pcl 86 οταν βρω χρονο θα το ψαξω.
Οπωσδηποτε ενας προενισχυτης phono εχει κυκλωμα διορθωσης RIAA Αλλιως ακουγονται υπερτονισμενα τα πριμα λογω ακριβως του τροπου κοπης των δισκων βινυλιου.

----------


## p.gabr

Εχει αναφερθει ο προενισχυτης του ελεκτορ θυμιο ευχαριστω

.......ΜΕΤΡΗΣΕΙΣ Ζ ΕΞΟΔΟΥ ΚΑΙ ΠΡΟΒΛΗΜΑΤΑ......................................
.....,,,,,,,,,ΧΡΗΣΙΜΑ ΣΥΜΠΕΡΑΣΜΑΤΑ,,,,,,,,,,,,,.........................  ......................

Σημερα καθησα μια ωρα το πρωι πριν ξεκινησω για την συγκεντρωση να ξανακανω τους ελεγχους και δοκιμες
ειπα λοιπον να χρησιμοποιησω ενα παλιο αναλογικο simson για διασταυρωση των μετρησεων

Ετσι λοιπον αρχισαν τα προβληματα .η μετρηση στους 1000ηζ ηταν ιδια 300 mv αλλα στους 20 ηζ αντι για 2,7βολτ που ειχα εχθες επαιρνα ενδειξη κατω των 2 η αλλοιως ' -14db αντι '19db
Αρχισα να προβληματιζομαι και να αναρωτιεμαι αν τα εχω κανει σωστα και που ειναι το λαθος
Τελικα για να μην μακρυλογω το πολυμετρο εχει χαμηλη αντισταση εισοδου (17 ΚΩΜ) η οποια επηρεζε την απολαβη στις χαμηλες

  Ξανακοιταξα το Z εξοδου του ενισχυτου οι μετρησεις που πηρα με το ζ meter  ηταν οι εξης με εξοδο 300μιλιβολτ  στους 1000ηζ ηταν 2.000ωμ στους 20ηζ ηταν 18.000ωμ και στους 20 κηζ 600ωμ

Τοτε θυμιθηκα και αυτο που αναφεροταν στα ποστ της 5 σελιδας  οτι ο ενισχυτης του ελεκτορ εχει .......*Τεχνικά χαρακτηριστικά* 
Σταθεροποιημένη τάση λειτουργίας 330 V 
Ονομαστική τάση εξόδου σε 100 ΚΩ 200 mV 
Σύνθετη αντίσταση εξόδου στα 20 Hz 2 ΚΩ στον 1 kHz 150 Ω στους 20 kHz 25 Ω 
Κατανάλωση ρεύματος περίπου 20 mA
Ετσι λοιπον βλεπουμε ποσο σημαντικο ειναι να γνωριζουμε και αυτην την παραμετρο

Εκανα αλλη μια δοκιμη ελλατωνοντας την αντισταση ανοδου της δευτερης λυχνιας απο 100κωμ σε 47ΚΩΜ σε μια πιο δυναμικη λειτουργεια και το αποτελεσμα ηταν να πεσει το ζ εξοδου στο μισο περιπου

το συμπερασμα λοιπον που πρεπει να θυμομαστε ειναι οτι το ζ εξοδου δεν πρεπει να το αγνοουμε

Βεβαια εμεις εχουμε σκοπο για 100κωμ προσαρμογη του επομενου σταδιου που προφανως θα ειναι η εισοδος καποιου ποτεσιομετρου και οπως εχει αυτο το κυκλωμα λειτουργει σωστα ακομα και με 47 κωμ η και με 250κωμ

Τελος να πω οτι οσο χαμηλοτερο ειναι το ζ εξοδου τοσο καλλυτερα ειναι γιατι η γραμμη προς τον ενισχυτη και τα φορτια επιρααζεται λιγοτερο και εχει λιγοτερο θορυβο

----------


## KOKAR

> Καπου θα καταληξω βαγγελη θελει ΟΜΩΣ πολυ δουλεια να βγει σωστο
> Θα δοκιμασω αυριο ισως αυτο το τροφοδοτικο .πρεπει να βγει καλο και ισως προτεινομενο για τετειες κατασκευες 
>  ΔΥΟ εβρουλακια εχει το IRF 840Συνημμένο Αρχείο 24508



Παναγιώτη το τροφοδοτικό στο ποστ 55 ειναι σαφώς καλύτερο απο αυτο με το FET που μονο σταθεροποίηση δεν εχει !
εαν θέλεις κατι πιο "μανιτζεβελο" βαλε το TL783 και ρύθμισε την ταση εξόδου εκει που θέλεις αρκει βέβαια να μην ξεπεράσεις τα 700mA !!

----------


## p.gabr

Κωστα ειναι λαθος το τροφοδοτικο του ποστ 55. εχει γινει λαθος στην μεταφορα και εχει βραχυκυκλωμα συλεκτη βαση
προφανως λειπει διοδος
αυτο το ρυθμιζομενο το θελω για τις δοκιμες . εχω και αλλα υποψη μου σταθεροποιημεναattachment.jpg

----------


## KOKAR

> Κωστα ειναι λαθος το τροφοδοτικο του ποστ 55. εχει γινει λαθος στην μεταφορα και εχει βραχυκυκλωμα συλεκτη βαση
> προφανως λειπει διοδος
> αυτο το ρυθμιζομενο το θελω για τις δοκιμες . εχω και αλλα υποψη μου σταθεροποιημεναattachment.jpg




δεν λείπει δίοδος..

----------


## p.gabr

σωστο κωστα μπραβο εεεεεε χρειαζομαστε και λιγη βοηθεια
εχει και αλλα λαθη η μεταφορα του σχεδιου γιαυτο δεν το εμπιστευομαι
οπωςε η τιμη του c6

----------


## p.gabr

το κυκλωμα αυτο το εξαντλησα .υπαρχει ενας ακανονιστος θορυβος  τον οποιο δεν μπορεσα να τον εξολοθρεψω
απο αποψεως riia ειναι εφικτο το +-1 db 
δεν καθομαι αλλο ομως με αυτο απεκτησα γνωσεις και εμπειριες και θα συναιχισω με αλλο
εχω ενα μικρο βιντεο .
προσφατα αποκτησα και την βαθμιδα του διαφορικου ενισχυτου για τον παλμογραφο με τα φιλτρα hi-low
θα δειται στο βιντεο που εξουδετερωνω το σημα και φαινεται μονον ο  θορυβος ο οποιος ειναι 4 miliβολτ κορυφες στα 300μιλι βολτ του σηματος
αν καποιος εχει καποια ιδεα επι του προβληματος να την ακουσουμε εγω παντως τα ξανααλαξα σχεδον ολα
http://www.sendspace.com/file/i2y5ve

----------


## p.gabr

Επειδη  βλεπω πολλες φορες να διαβαζουν αυτο το θεμα ηθελα να ενημερωσω οτι 

το θεμα  συναιχιζεται 
ΕΔΩ ΠΡΟΕΝΙΣΧΥΤΗΣ RIIA-PHONO ΜΕ ΛΥΧΝΙΕΣ

----------


## john micros

ΕΝΙΣΧΥΤΗΣ 1.JPGΕΝΙΣΧΥΤΗΣ 2.JPGΕΝΙΣΧΥΤΗΣ 3.JPGΕΝΙΣΧΥΤΗΣ 3α.JPGΕΝΙΣΧΥΤΗΣ 4.JPGΕΝΙΣΧΥΤΗς 4α.JPG

----------

